# US Travel - Check-in / Carry-on



## AdamJ (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll be travelling from UK to New York in a few months time and I'd appreciate some advice re transporting camera gear to the US.

I have a hard case (Vanguard 46F) which is a bit too big to be carry-on luggage. Would it be a) a little risky or b) downright stupid to check it in? If downright stupid, does anyone know which is the biggest Peli case permissible as hand luggage?

I have two very secure padlocks (Abloy Protec) but would they definitely be clipped because they're not TSA? Are only TSA padlocks allowed (in which case, the answer to my first question would definitely be "downright stupid")?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd not check photo gear if avoidable. I've done so with no issues, but only on a return from an international trip, CF cards and backups on my person, when a loss/damage of gear would not mean a loss of photo opportunities (gear is insured, of course).

Largest carry-on Peli is the 1510. Actually, I'd recommend the Storm equivalent (Peli bought Storm a while back), the im2500 - the latches are easier and quieter than Peli's 'knuckle-busters'. The only disadvantage I see with the Storm version is that the lock holes aren't metal-reinforced like the Peli. 

Having the carryon hard case is a good idea regardless, in case you're forced to gate-check - that happens pretty often if you board in a later group on domestic flights, which are often fully booked (at least, on the routes I've been flying lately), and also sometimes on smaller regional jets. 

You'll want TSA approved locks, else if you check (even gate check results in going to baggage claim at some destinations), non-approved locks will be cut. I use these SearchAlert locks with my im2500.


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, that answers all my questions. I did wonder why Peli has two ranges of very similar cases - you've answered that too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad to help. Have a great trip!


----------



## Forceflow (Jul 4, 2012)

I would NOT check camera gear with the airline! 
I know how that stuff gets handled and depending on your airline there's a good chance it will NOT reimburse you for any damage done by them to the gear! A lot of airlines will not cover damage to 'delicate' wares unless they are specifically insured by them. Which tends to be very expensive, plus doesn't help you that much when you are in the US with broken gear! 
Even if they pay for the damage right away it would not be advisable to buy replacements in the US due to customs and warranty issues when coming back into the UK.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 6, 2012)

Please check with your airline for carry on weight limit. Almost all European airline has a 8Kg weight limit officially. I have never been weighted in Europe. But I know people that has been weighted. Singapore Airline has a weight limit of 8 Kg across the board also. I actually have to repack my carry on right in front of the San Francisco ( I was flying to Singapore) check in counter because of that. If you are travelling within Asia, United also has a 8Kg weight limit. the above are for couch fare. business class is another story.


----------

